# Club del Carmen Ownership



## nightnurse613 (Aug 31, 2015)

Did anyone else get a Club del Carmen election notice from DRI? Apparently DRI has decided to make us members of this club   I wonder if we will have to pay the maintenance fees? The picture looks nice.  Their IT Department never ceases to amaze me. A couple of years back I did get a maintenance fee bill for a resort I never owned/visited or was even vaguely familiar with!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 31, 2015)

nightnurse613 said:


> Did anyone else get a Club del Carmen election notice from DRI? Apparently DRI has decided to make us members of this club   I wonder if we will have to pay the maintenance fees? The picture looks nice.  Their IT Department never ceases to amaze me. A couple of years back I did get a maintenance fee bill for a resort I never owned/visited or was even vaguely familiar with!



Yep, I received an email from them today saying I was a member!
That was news to me.


Richard


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 31, 2015)

I got one too.  The only relation I have with DRI is I took an exchange through DAE about 5 years ago.


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 31, 2015)

I go one too. Shoudn't have. I'm not in the European collection. Seems like one of those many Canary Island units in RCI etc.  low end but nice location. costly airfare.


----------



## Poobah (Sep 1, 2015)

*A mistake*

I got one of these too. Email from Diamond today that said the email was a mistake.

Cheers,

Paul


----------

